# Beer Launching Fridge



## Lisa (Feb 26, 2007)

I just found my husband's Christmas present for this year!

This is so cool!

Beer Launching Fridge


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 26, 2007)

Hahaha I got to get one for my boyfriend, he will love it!!


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent..I want one...


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa said:


> I just found my husband's Christmas present for this year!
> 
> This is so cool!
> 
> Beer Launching Fridge


awesome!

only a few potential problems...

1) carbonation! Its jiggling that drink around. I imagine alot of people getting sprayed like heck upon opening their selected beverage.

2) the pain! I imagine some guys with a girlfriend snuggling, trying to look all cool and stuff, then their girl gets SMACKED on the head with a drink!

overall, pretty cool gadget  looked fairly accurate... I guess you can tell it to toss to different chairs/locations? neat stuff! what if you have two types of drinks?


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> 1) carbonation! Its jiggling that drink around. I imagine alot of people getting sprayed like heck upon opening their selected beverage.
> 
> 2) the pain! I imagine some guys with a girlfriend snuggling, trying to look all cool and stuff, then their girl gets SMACKED on the head with a drink!


 
Ok here's how I see it.  

1.If I buy my other half something to throw beer at him... sorry TO him for a present, I'll want some entertainment value from it, so shook up beer is not an issue, in fact it's a bonus!

2. See this as blocking practice ladies, or make sure it's pointing at HIM not YOU.  There's even more entertainment value!

See simple, it's a perfect present.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> awesome!
> 
> only a few potential problems...
> 
> ...


 
1. Now this is the great part, it will give me a good laugh when my boyfriend opens that can!! :lfao: 

2. I will make sure it is not pointing at me and of course I will find out how to sabbotage the throwing thing so I can point it in any direction without telling him.


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

I was going stir things up a bit by saying that "I really don't need one because getting beer is *THE WIFE'S JOB"*, but I figured that I would be in deep doo-doo if I did..


----------



## Lisa (Feb 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was going stir things up a bit by saying that "I really don't need one because getting beer is *THE WIFE'S JOB"*, but I figured that I would be in deep doo-doo if I did..



Yup....:btg:

good thing you didn't say it


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was going stir things up a bit by saying that "I really don't need one because getting beer is *THE WIFE'S JOB"*, but I figured that I would be in deep doo-doo if I did..



*takes bets on how long it will take Drac to lose that second pasty due to negative reps*

hehe


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> *takes bets on how long it will take Drac to lose that second pasty due to negative reps*
> 
> hehe


 
I said I was *GOING *to say it..I didn't!!! You don't live to be my age without wising up...


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Yup....:btg:
> 
> good thing you didn't say it


 
Me not dat stupid...


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> *takes bets on how long it will take Drac to lose that second pasty due to negative reps*
> 
> hehe


 
Put me down for 7 and a half minutes


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was going stir things up a bit by saying that "I really don't need one because getting beer is *THE WIFE'S JOB"*, but I figured that I would be in deep doo-doo if I did..


 
Thats for sure!! :whip1:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 26, 2007)

There seems to be a problem with the technology, however.  After the fridge has launched three or four beers it starts to throw erratically, and the beers get _really_ hard to catch.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> 2) the pain! I imagine some guys with a girlfriend snuggling, trying to look all cool and stuff, then their girl gets SMACKED on the head with a drink!


 She only got smacked in the head because she didn't get up and get him one in the first place... 



(just kidding... no seriously just kidding)


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 26, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> She only got smacked in the head because she didn't get up and get him one in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding... no seriously just kidding)


:shooter:


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> She only got smacked in the head because she didn't get up and get him one in the first place... (just kidding... no seriously just kidding)


 
LOL..Now they are gonna be on you...


----------



## jdinca (Feb 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was going stir things up a bit by saying that "I really don't need one because getting beer is *THE WIFE'S JOB"*, but I figured that I would be in deep doo-doo if I did..



Darn straight. Some of us aren't married. It's the WOMAN'S job. :highfive:

Uh, oh. Incoming!!!


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Darn straight. Some of us aren't married. It's the WOMAN'S job. :highfive:
> 
> Uh, oh. Incoming!!!


 
*DUCK*, that thing is tossing 40oz cans...


----------



## Lisa (Feb 26, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Darn straight. Some of us aren't married. It's the WOMAN'S job. :highfive:
> 
> Uh, oh. Incoming!!!



:shooter: :shotgun:


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Darn straight. Some of us aren't married. It's the WOMAN'S job. :highfive:
> 
> Uh, oh. Incoming!!!


 


Lisa said:


> :shooter: :shotgun:


 
I KNEW that was going to happen...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 26, 2007)

a shame to spend so much energy just to drink *miller* beer.


----------



## crushing (Feb 26, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> a shame to spend so much energy just to drink *miller* beer.


 
I was thinking that if one is going to be throwing beers around, might as throw around the light yellow beers that come in cans.  I would gladly walk to the fridge for a Fat Tire or an Arrogant Bastard.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 26, 2007)

crushing said:


> I was thinking that if one is going to be throwing beers around, might as throw around the light yellow beers that come in cans.  I would gladly walk to the fridge for a Fat Tire or an Arrogant Bastard.



ya know, i hadn't thought of it that way.  good point.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2007)

I love it can I have one


----------



## jdinca (Feb 26, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> a shame to spend so much energy just to drink *miller* beer.



If you're going to fling cans of beer around, it might as be something not really worth drinking. :drinkbeer


----------



## jdinca (Feb 26, 2007)

crushing said:


> I was thinking that if one is going to be throwing beers around, might as throw around the light yellow beers that come in cans.  I would gladly walk to the fridge for a Fat Tire or an Arrogant Bastard.



Arrogant Bastard, now THERE'S a beer worth drinking! :cheers:


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 27, 2007)

jdinca said:


> If you're going to fling cans of beer around, it might as be something not really worth drinking. :drinkbeer


 

That looks like a Guinness to me.... NO ONE throws the Guinness!!   :rules:


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 27, 2007)

Yegh Guinness:erg:. Grolsch is the best beer, you dont throw that too!!


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2007)

crushing said:


> I was thinking that if one is going to be throwing beers around, might as throw around the light yellow beers that come in cans. I would gladly walk to the fridge for a Fat Tire or an Arrogant Bastard.


 

I've had BOTH while in Denver..Cannot decide which is best...


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 27, 2007)

Abafangool said:


> Yegh Guinness:erg:. Grolsch is the best beer, you dont throw that too!!




Dutch beer rules!! 

The only problem with this gadget is that only regular cans fit , i often get bigger size cans of cheap german beer :ultracool
I'll stick to the regular fridge


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey wait ... I'm a girl and I want one! Problem is that our house lay-out doesn't work. There's a wall between my frig and my couch  What I would like to see is a gadget that throws a beer at you (and you catch it, of course) snowboarding down my back slope. I wouldn't have to walk back up the slope to get one ... NICE! Or in the summer, I would like to have a small version outside on my lawn when I'm sunbathing. I wouldn't have to move .... Sweet!


----------



## Amazon (Feb 28, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> That looks like a Guinness to me.... NO ONE throws the Guinness!!   :rules:



Don't take away my Car Bombs!   That's my favorite drink! :vu:


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Had some Carlsburg Elephant beer once. WOW whatta buzz...


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 28, 2007)

Carlsburg is _good_ beer.  Then again, I like Fat Tire.  And Guiness.  And Boulevard Pale Ale.  And...


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 28, 2007)

Amazon said:


> Don't take away my Car Bombs! That's my favorite drink! :vu:


 

Car Bombs!!!  someone else has heard of them!!!  Fantastic stuff!  I'll have you a Car Bomb sparring match any day!   

Either speed of drinking them or sparring while drunk on them... both sounds tons of fun.


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Car Bombs!!! someone else has heard of them!!!


 
Just what are Car Bombs????


----------



## crushing (Feb 28, 2007)

Drac said:


> Just what are Car Bombs????


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_car_bomb

http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink7774.html

Add the Bailey's and Jameson to a shot glass, layering the Bailey's on the bottom. Pour the Guinness into a pint glass or beer mug 3/4 of the way full and let settle. Drop the shot glass into the Guinness and chug. *If you don't drink it fast enough it will curdle and increasingly taste worse.*


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> Add the Bailey's and Jameson to a shot glass, layering the Bailey's on the bottom. Pour the Guinness into a pint glass or beer mug 3/4 of the way full and let settle. Drop the shot glass into the Guinness and chug. *If you don't drink it fast enough it will curdle and increasingly taste worse.*


 
WOW..I gotta try that...


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 28, 2007)

Not a sippin' drink, that.  Reminds me of a trick drink a friend of mine bought for another friend.  I think it had some sort of cream at the bottom with a lighter layer of something else and topped with - what was it?  Lime juice?  Anyway, the trick was that as long as the top layer and bottom layer didn't mix, it was okay.  But once you tipped the drink into your mouth, the cream basically turned to cottage cheese.  Nasty.  Does anyone know the name of the drink I'm referring to?


----------



## crushing (Feb 28, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Not a sippin' drink, that. Reminds me of a trick drink a friend of mine bought for another friend. I think it had some sort of cream at the bottom with a lighter layer of something else and topped with - what was it? Lime juice? Anyway, the trick was that as long as the top layer and bottom layer didn't mix, it was okay. But once you tipped the drink into your mouth, the cream basically turned to cottage cheese. Nasty. Does anyone know the name of the drink I'm referring to?


 
Cement Mixer?


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> Cement Mixer?


 
That sounds right.


----------



## Amazon (Feb 28, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Car Bombs!!! someone else has heard of them!!! Fantastic stuff! I'll have you a Car Bomb sparring match any day!
> 
> Either speed of drinking them or sparring while drunk on them... both sounds tons of fun.


 
My current record is 9 seconds.


----------



## jdinca (Feb 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_car_bomb
> 
> http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink7774.html
> 
> Add the Bailey's and Jameson to a shot glass, layering the Bailey's on the bottom. Pour the Guinness into a pint glass or beer mug 3/4 of the way full and let settle. Drop the shot glass into the Guinness and chug. *If you don't drink it fast enough it will curdle and increasingly taste worse.*



 Why would anyone want to do that to a perfectly good Guinness?!?!:barf:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 28, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Why would anyone want to do that to a perfectly good Guinness?!?!:barf:


 
Good point!  When we drop things into beer, we always use Milwaukee's Beast.


----------



## Amazon (Mar 1, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Why would anyone want to do that to a perfectly good Guinness?!?!:barf:



1. It gets you from point A to point B on an expedited basis (point B being wasted).

2. It's a great conversation and contest drink.

3. It's pretty darn good as long as you're fast enough (finishes like a chocolate milkshake).

This is what happened last time Car Bombs were metioned with me and some friends from my company's New York office when I was there on business:


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 1, 2007)

PLEASE tell me you didn't drink EIGHT car bombs to yourself Amazon!!!!  

I'm starting to regret that gaunlet throwing!!!   9 seconds???   Damn!
Mind you, it'd be fun loosing   :drinky:


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2007)

I had a micro brewed ale when I was up in Halifax Nova Scotia..I delarly wish I could remember the name...It drank smooth and easy..He enjoyed ourselves drinking so much we almost forgot that the Grandmaster was due in in a couplr of hours, but THAT's another story...


----------



## jdinca (Mar 1, 2007)

Amazon said:


> 1. It gets you from point A to point B on an expedited basis (point B being wasted).



So does hitting yourself between the eyes with a ballpeen hammer. :hammer:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 1, 2007)

jdinca said:


> So does hitting yourself between the eyes with a ballpeen hammer. :hammer:


Make it a recoiless ballpeen hammer and you got yourself a real headache!


----------



## Amazon (Mar 3, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> PLEASE tell me you didn't drink EIGHT car bombs to yourself Amazon!!!!
> 
> I'm starting to regret that gaunlet throwing!!!   9 seconds???   Damn!
> Mind you, it'd be fun loosing   :drinky:




No..... there were at least 2 of us on that stack. 




jdinca said:


> So does hitting yourself between the eyes with a ballpeen hammer. :hammer:



Maybe not the immediate effect, but definitely the hangover.  Although - if you dring enough water in between Jager bombs and car bombs, you don't really have to worry about that all that much.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazon said:


> Maybe not the immediate effect, but definitely the hangover.  Although - if you dring enough water in between Jager bombs and car bombs, you don't really have to worry about that all that much.



Oh, dear lord. And I thought tequila was bad news...


----------



## Kreth (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazon said:


> My current record is 9 seconds.


Did you stop for a break? 



CoryKS said:


> Good point!  When we drop things into beer, we always use Milwaukee's Beast.


I've never thought these tasted quite right (like Dr. Pepper) with anything other than Bud. I'm not a big Bud fan, but the taste seemed off with other beers.


----------



## Amazon (Mar 4, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I'm starting to regret that gaunlet throwing!!!   9 seconds???   Damn!
> Mind you, it'd be fun loosing   :drinky:



7 seconds now.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 5, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I've never thought these tasted quite right (like Dr. Pepper) with anything other than Bud. I'm not a big Bud fan, but the taste seemed off with other beers.


 
To be honest, I've always been too caught up in not burning my eyebrows off to notice.


----------

